# CREE C8 Q5 5 Mode LED Flashlight Torch with Blue/Yellow light for fishing,hunting



## gginobi (Jul 6, 2012)

Good deal,don't miss it!
UltraFire 300Lm CREE C8 Q5 5 Mode LED Flashlight Torch（Light White/Blue/Warm white) @ $9.00 +free shipping
List price:$35.00
Now you can get at $9.00 plus free shipping to your door.
Model:  C8
Emitter Brand CREE Q5 
Bulb Cup :aluminum reflector 
Light Color:  White/Blue/Warm white
Body Color:Black,Silver
LED: 1
300 Lumen Output on max
Battery Used: 1 x 18650 battery (not included)
Body Materials: Aluminum alloy Water-resistant
Length:148mm
Lamp Cap Input:  3.7~4.25V
5-Modes:  Hi > Mid > Lo > Strobe > SOS 
Comes with strap
Suitable for home maintenance, night fishing, camping etc. 
http://www.verosale.com/UltraFire-300Lm-CREE-C8-Q5-5-Mode-LED-Flashlight-Torch


----------

